# New and question about a new diet



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

Hey all!! Well I am just starting a yeast free diet along with candex to kill yeast and probiotics (primal defense) .... so that means I can eat meat (I only eat chicken, turkey, and chicken), vegetables, and eggs. The list said no rice, but I couldn't live without ricecakes, I need it for the hummus and turkey. Any suggestions for people with similar dietary needs?! I am having the hardest time sticking to it, any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi sarahI am on the road so I do not have my references with me. Q: what regimen are you on with the Candx? and what probiotic regimen? This can help figure out what to say.CU tomorrowMNL


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

I am taking candex twice in the morning and working up to twice again at night. I am taking the probiotics once a day but wanted to slowly work it up to three... they said if you don't do it slow you would get rapid detox. This diet is so hard to follow though, and i am not seeing any results...


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

I forgot to add, my biggest symptom is constipation with gas.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Sarah ________________________________________"they said if you don't do it slow you would get rapid detox. ________________________________________Who is "they"? The digestive enzymes in CANDEX and other ingredients could in large doses basically irritate the GI tract, but "rapid detox"? I am not sure what 'they' are suggesting here.Anyway....I am just wondering who is monitoring your treatment, this protocol, for "yeast and why do "they" even think you have this problem (candidiasis I presume?) _____________________________________"This diet is so hard to follow though, and i am not seeing any results... " ________________________________________Assuming the diagnosis of candidiasis is correct, which I am not in a position to comment on as I do not know how it was arrived at, this is the usual experince of patients following the varios anti-yeast dietary plans and supplement prototocols.If one really has intestinal candidiasis and wants to really get rid of it, take the antifungal medication and be done with. But be sure that is really the problem first. If your biggest problem is constipation with gas, one would be interested in the complete history and then placing the patient on a dietary intake monitoring system first fro at least a week or two then evaluating the intake in the context of the symptoms and look for the obviosu first....etc.Are you working with a Registered Dietician or a GI doc or whom....sorry it is just so much inof is needed to be ethical in giving any advice I hesitate to say anything with the present info.If you feel like it sometime, just give me the details of your history and some info about tests you had and some dietary intake info.Also, this book here could be helpful in understanding what I mean about watching dietary intake for the obvious firstIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 Gotta goMNLHot 'Lanta Mobile Unit


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

Mike thanks so much for your interest. I would really like to give you background to get more input. My symptoms all started three years ago when I was seventeen, about a month after I began birth control. I started as frequent diarreah and bloating but soon turned into long periods of constipation (about 5-6 days) followed by frequent loose bowel movements every day. My doctor diagnosed me with IBS and told me to take citrucel. Whereas that doesn't work anymore, back than my stomach was very reactive/sensitive, but I didn't like the gas it gave me. When I went to school I saw another GI doctor who gave me levbid. THat did nothing to help. Another GI later would give me levsin, but still nobody suggested good cures. I have tried fiber cereals, magnesium, and lots of water for the constipation. I have extreme bloating, pain, and trapped gas every day- it almost feels like my intestines have harded inside of me. I took the glycerin suppositories last week, and when I went I had somewhat normally formed bowel movements, however it made me bleed and sometimes caused more gas and bloating after. The doctor I am seeing now is an MD, he also oractices environmental medicine and has done extensice research on Yeast Infection and parasites. I should have clarified before. He is not positiv I have a yeast infection, but atleast wanted to start me on the diet until I get an anoscopy next week to test for parasites and intestinal candidiasis. He thinks I have one or the other based on my symptoms. He actually never said anything about rapid detox, I was just reading that from the Primal Defense bottle. He wants to do several other tests: A Darkfield Analysis (have you heard of that??) I don't know if it is necessary. He also wants to do the Prime Test to test for food allergies (have you heard of that and its effectiveness?) He wanted to perform several other tests including blood work sp,e g;item test amd a few others-= but i want to go slowly with the testing because I have so many other doctors bills my mom has to pay. I have never had any other tests before. I appreciate any input you have!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi sara....I have to pack up and hit the road now as I would like to get home today....but I will nbe back tomorrow and read this and the rest of the questions (if any) on other threads I did not get to and reply as best i can.Gotta Roll the Mobile Unit down the Pike!CU soon from Home Base (Food Station 1)MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi.Hoo boy...now we are getting into "Dark Filed Analysis"....before we go there and ask my opinion about some, er, highly esoteric methods and their value I am more interested first in some of the basics of differntial diagnosis.Since you were with a GI doc....let me ask the obvious: _____________________________________"My symptoms all started three years ago when I was seventeen, about a month after I began birth control. I started as frequent diarreah and bloating but soon turned into long periods of constipation (about 5-6 days) followed by frequent loose bowel movements every day. " _________________________________________1. What happened when you STOPPED the birth control pills for a few months sicne your symptoms started right after? before we talk about prostaglandins....2. Was there ANYTHING else that changed in your life at this time besides just starting BC's...any illness of any kind at about that time...or even, as the doctor may have asked, could you have been exposed to anything via any new interpersonal contacts just before the symptoms set in....there are more things than the obvious that can come from beginning an adult life, speaking in genteel terms.3. Did you travel at all during this time period just before this started...or move to another city or location...The history is so very important...Also did you have complete lower GI series and cultures by the GI doctor?Sorry so many indelicate questions but usually the symptosm like yours with sudden onset can be traced to something via normal allopathic medicine first, and if that all fails then resort to the more "out of the box" approaches.Did you get looked at by one or 2 Bioard Certified gastroenterologists before going to an environmental medicine MD?Inquiring mind wants to know....sorry...answering of course is optional but your symptoms and history as you gave them are just too "sudden" unless there are some pieces missing to the puzzle....CU laterMNL


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

That is the thing about my IBS, it came on VERY suddenly. There are a few things I can give you about my history. The first is that four months before real symptoms started I got horribly sick. I threw up for the first time in years and had diahreah for the first time in years as well (clear liquid) i did not go to the bathroom for 16 days after. As well, six months before the symptoms came on my dad passed away. I was severely depressed at the time of the onset of my symptoms. Lastly, a few months before the onset of the symptoms I travelled in Spain for 6 weeks, the last night of my trip I got horribly sick and was in the bathroom for about 5 hours which had never happened to me before. I have seen board certified GI doctors both in CT and at the University of Michigan Hospital. I have not had any tests done though. I hope this helpos!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hmmm....let's see what we gots here...1."The first is that four months before real symptoms started I got horribly sick. "2."I threw up for the first time in years and had diahreah for the first time in years as well (clear liquid) i did not go to the bathroom for 16 days after."3. "six months before the symptoms came on my dad passed away. I was severely depressed at the time of the onset of my symptoms. "4. "a few months before the onset of the symptoms I travelled in Spain for 6 weeks, the last night of my trip I got horribly sick and was in the bathroom for about 5 hours which had never happened to me before. "5. "I have seen board certified GI doctors both in CT and at the University of Michigan Hospital. I have not had any tests done though. "OK, is the event of getting sick as described in #5 (Spain) the same as the event described in (#1,#2) or is it 2 separate bouts. And if separate which one came first...the one in Spain or the one (here?).Were you treated at the time, either time, for anything specific that a doctor said (like giardia for example, or salmonella, for another?). If so what drugs if any given? OR did you just wait it out for the symptoms to subside.I am not making a diagnosis, keep in mind, I am trying to get enough info so as to give you advice as to how I would proceed with my doctors if it was me in your shoes...er, bathroom







When you say no tests, you mean no blood tests, no stool cultures, no invasive GI procedures, nothing? Or did they do something but it seemd too routine to mention? If so mention away.there is an old saying from the famous William Osler, MD: "If you talk to the patient long enough [she] will tell you exactly what is wrong with [her]."Good advice, hard to follow in the modern capitated-care world.Be back tomorrow...you do have a few red flags waving nhere that will help give some practical advice.MNL


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

Hmmm....let's see what we gots here...1."The first is that four months before real symptoms started I got horribly sick. "2."I threw up for the first time in years and had diahreah for the first time in years as well (clear liquid) i did not go to the bathroom for 16 days after."3. "six months before the symptoms came on my dad passed away. I was severely depressed at the time of the onset of my symptoms. "4. "a few months before the onset of the symptoms I travelled in Spain for 6 weeks, the last night of my trip I got horribly sick and was in the bathroom for about 5 hours which had never happened to me before. "5. "I have seen board certified GI doctors both in CT and at the University of Michigan Hospital. I have not had any tests done though. "OK, is the event of getting sick as described in #5 (Spain) the same as the event described in (#1,#2) or is it 2 separate bouts. And if separate which one came first...the one in Spain or the one (here?).--The illneses that I had came here first in June, I got sick in Spain in August and the two events were totally unrelated. I did not have diahrreah in Spain when I got sick, I could just not stop going to the bathroom for hours which had never happened to me. Up until the time I was 17 I was totally regular.Were you treated at the time, either time, for anything specific that a doctor said (like giardia for example, or salmonella, for another?). If so what drugs if any given? OR did you just wait it out for the symptoms to subside.--I was not treated for anything at either times of the illness, I just waited for the symptoms to subside.I got one test- a stool sample for blood which was negative. Other than that, no other tests. My doctor now wants to run a bunch that i previously mentioned.


----------

